# BackTrack Reborn - Kali Linux.



## ratul (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like this year's backtrack iteration will have a huge overhaul, and will no longer be called "Backtrack", but will now be called "Kali Linux", taking inspiration from i think "kaali maa "
An excerpt from *Backtrack's website*:


			
				 BackTrack Linux said:
			
		

> Originally, BackTrack Linux was developed for our personal use but over the past several years, it has grown in popularity far greater than we ever imagined. We still develop BackTrack for ourselves because we use it every day. However, with growth and a huge user base, we have an obligation to ourselves, our users, and the open source community to create the best distribution we possibly can.
> 
> With this in mind, about a year ago a bunch of us at Offensive Security started thinking about the future of BackTrack and brainstormed about the features and functionality we’d like to see in the next and future revisions. One of our main topics of conversation was the option of swapping out our custom development environment for a fully fledged Debian-compliant packaging and repository system.
> 
> ...




An excerpt from *Offsec's website*:


			
				Offensive Security said:
			
		

> It’s been 7 years since we released our first version of BackTrack Linux, and the ride so far has been exhilarating. When the dev team started talking about BackTrack 6 (almost a year ago), each of us put on paper a few “wish list goals” that we each wanted implemented in our “next version”.
> 
> It soon became evident to us that with our 4 year old development architecture, we would not be able to achieve all of these new goals without a massive restructure so that’s exactly what we did and “Kali” was born. We’ve also posted a Kali Linux teaser on the BackTrack Linux site – and that’s all we’ll say for now…
> 
> How does this affect the Offensive Security courses? Surprisingly enough, with all the new changes we have made in Kali, the user experience remains pretty much the same. Our students should feel little difference between Kali and BackTrack. As usual, with our course upgrades, all alumni will be able to upgrade their course materials for a reduced fee. Students who have enrolled in PWB since the 1st of Jan, 2013 will get an additional discount on the upgrade fee –  once a new version of PWB is available, in the next 6 months. Our lab environment will not be changing due to the new BackTrack version. Be patient, we will release more information about Kali once it’s ready…soon.



*Official Website: Kali Linux
Documentation: Kali Linux - Penetration Testing Distribution - Documentation
Download: Downloads | Kali Linux*

​


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 5, 2013)

,Any Idea , for its expected release date ?? Currently using BT5 .


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 5, 2013)

Earlier when it was the BT,there was some motto for it which was in chinese language.Now that its 'Kali Linux' will that be in hindi?


----------



## Theodre (Feb 5, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Earlier when it was the BT,there was some motto for it which was in chinese language.Now that its 'Kali Linux' will that be in hindi?



You are sometimes high   Let's hope so


----------



## ratul (Feb 6, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> ,Any Idea , for its expected release date ?? Currently using BT5 .



nup, no release date till now, but it's expected this year only.. 



Nanducob said:


> Earlier when it was the BT,there was some motto for it which was in chinese language.Now that its 'Kali Linux' will that be in hindi?



haha, that cracked me up..  
Let's see what's the motto now..


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 6, 2013)

Using BT RC2.

I'm trying to use Metasploit and Nmap. What abt u guys ? 



Nanducob said:


> Earlier when it was the BT,there was some motto for it which was in chinese language.Now that its 'Kali Linux' will that be in hindi?


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 6, 2013)

^Sniffing into neighbour's WEP.

Also Planing to try Medusa attack.


----------



## ratul (Feb 7, 2013)

me using set tools, metasploit, nmap, wifi cracking, and soon going to try sqlmap and stuff for website hacking..


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 7, 2013)

^ most WEP  are their mobile no . So didn't needed any attacks. Although have to try it once.
Is there any good resources to Metasploit other than *The Penetration Tester's Guide*.


----------



## ratul (Feb 7, 2013)

well, i always prefer youtube and other video resouces for guidance..


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 7, 2013)

^ I prefer reading than watching . I'll figure it out.


----------



## ratul (Feb 7, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> ^ I prefer reading than watching . I'll figure it out.



haha, everyone's preference is different, but i really miss a dedicated video tutorial for backtrack, like i learned linux through CBT Nuggets video tuts, but for backtrack, no complete video tut has been made..


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 8, 2013)

^ Yea,True. Preference changes. The main thing in the VIDEO is that they just cover the basics and doesn't provide any in depth idea.

Seems like we have to learn the hard way.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 8, 2013)

ratul said:


> haha, everyone's preference is different, but i really miss a dedicated video tutorial for backtrack, like i learned linux through CBT Nuggets video tuts, but for backtrack, no complete video tut has been made..



Ratul , if possible can you share the link to Video for Linux you are talking about ???


----------



## ratul (Feb 8, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> ^ Yea,True. Preference changes. The main thing in the VIDEO is that they just cover the basics and doesn't provide any in depth idea.
> 
> Seems like we have to learn the hard way.



yes, that's true, but i find reading way too boring.. 
haha, well that's why i say that i miss a dedicated backtrack video series, where they could start from scratch, just like the linux vids from CBT Nuggets, you know that the guy in that video even taught us how to minimize or maximize the window, and to the point where he covered all the advanced topics of RHEL exams, those too in depth, now that's from very basic to very advanced linux.. 




Rishi. said:


> Ratul , if possible can you share the link to Video for Linux you are talking about ???



yup, download from here: *CBT Nuggets Linux Video Tutorials*


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 9, 2013)

Its in Q. Thank you ratul.


----------



## ratul (Feb 9, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Its in Q. Thank you ratul.



Anytime bro..


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 10, 2013)

ratul said:


> yes, that's true, but i find reading way too boring..
> haha, well that's why i say that i miss a dedicated backtrack video series, where they could start from scratch, just like the linux vids from CBT Nuggets, you know that the guy in that video even taught us how to minimize or maximize the window, and to the point where he covered all the advanced topics of RHEL exams, those too in depth, now that's from very basic to very advanced linux..
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks ratul.


----------



## ratul (Mar 14, 2013)

ok guys, Kali Linux has been launched now... 

*Official Website: Kali Linux
Documentation: Kali Linux - Penetration Testing Distribution - Documentation
Download: Downloads | Kali Linux*


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 15, 2013)

WOWW  On time, will dload it this weekend.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 15, 2013)

So is it the end of Backtrack Linux? or will they still develope new version of BT?


----------



## ratul (Mar 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> So is it the end of Backtrack Linux? or will they still develope new version of BT?



Backtrack has lived it's life, it's no more supported by Offsec now for future development, now Kali Linux is the main Pentesting distro from Offensive Security team.
This means that *THIS IS THE END FOR BACKTRACK*..

btw, downloaded it, now installing it on my external HDD, let's hope everything goes smooth..


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 15, 2013)

^ Good. Post some screenshots. Can't wait to work on it. Have to get rid my BT R2  It's hanging a lot.


----------



## ratul (Mar 15, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> ^ Good. Post some screenshots. Can't wait to work on it. Have to get rid my BT R2  It's hanging a lot.



ok, now posting this from Kali Linux.. 
Installation was smooth and purely Kali Linux based (not like BT5, which used Ubuntu Installation methods), here're some screenshots from the installation:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/tP1Mylc.png
*i.imgur.com/0tQVNrV.png



messed up once when i installed GRUB in /dev/sdc2 and it failed to boot, started from begining and this time installed in /dev/sdc, now everything is fine.. 

Interface is good, smooth and one thing i like is the out of the box support for my Wifi card (Centrino N-2230), BT5R3 gave me headaches for wifi support... 
Rest i am currently testing, have to agree that this time, Gnome interface looks quite good and snappy... 
here are some more screenshots:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/S0kJaiY.png
*i.imgur.com/YqggAcO.png
*i.imgur.com/n8pHHpt.png
*i.imgur.com/k5ekdsV.png


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 25, 2013)

Have to try it.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 25, 2013)

@ratul - The interface looks smooth, however when I was abt to dload there was no torrent options available in the drop down. Have to check it again.


----------



## ratul (Mar 25, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> @ratul - The interface looks smooth, however when I was abt to dload there was no torrent options available in the drop down. Have to check it again.



yes there's no torrent option available, but i always prefer direct download in these circumstances...


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 26, 2013)

^ Well then I have to wait for dload it.


----------

